# The unexpected calf



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

I thought you all might enjoy seeing pictures of our little unexpected calf! In April we brought home 2 new cows, both supposed to be unbred. Well surprise! On the coldest night so far, we had a little calf born from one. Thankfully mom set to work cleaning her up right away. Little Ruby is now 12 days old.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Oh, how cute is she?! Thank you for sharing--brightened my morning!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I love that tail action as she scampers.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Such a cute little frisky girl !


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

She is definitely a little fireball already!


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Oh my heart!!! 😍


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Oh my goodness! What a little cutie. How much smaller is a mini calf than a regular sized calf?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Adorable surprise.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Puppy Love said:


> Oh my goodness! What a little cutie. How much smaller is a mini calf than a regular sized calf?


Mini Herefords are 20-30 pounds at birth. My brother and dad raise commercial beef cattle (Angus & mixes), their largest was a 90 pound bull calf that had to be pulled.  For reference, Jasper the SPOO is a touch taller and weighs twice as much.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

adorable!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I love her! 😍


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Almost as cute as a puppy! Oops, I am of course prejudiced !


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Almost!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

It’s nice to see it run in the field !


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What a lovely Christmas surprise. So cute!!!


----------

